# Anxiety Disorders > Generalized Anxiety Disorder (GAD) >  >  Phone anxiety

## Cassie

Is anybody else struggling with the idea that all appointments are over the phone  currently I have a psych appointment at 11:15am I?m panicking over it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Cuchculan

You don't have to look them in the face. Leep that in mind. You could be sitting at home half naked and they wouldn't have a clue. Just my way of viewing things. All you have to do is talk. Find something you like doing. Even a copy book to doddle in. Again they can't see you. I would find that more relaxing.

----------


## CloudMaker

OMG I HATE talking on the phone!! 

I never see doctors anyways so it hasn’t been a problem for me though

----------


## Total Eclipse

I hope the appt went well for you!

----------


## Cassie

> I hope the appt went well for you!



Thank you it went very well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Total Eclipse

Glad it went well  ::):

----------

